# Audemars Piguet - 40 ans de la Royal Oak : la soirée anniversaire



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Paris, Milan : voilà les deux seules villes européennes où vous aurez pu apercevoir la rétrospective des 40 ans de la Royal Oak. Audemars Piguet avait choisi le contraste : un anniversaire mondial, mais célébré en seulement 6 lieux à travers le monde. Une pièce racontée à livre ouvert telle une grande dame, alors que 40 ans, en horlogerie, marque à peine l'adolescence d'une création. Quelques rares invités triés sur le volet, mais ensuite une exposition ouverte au grand public.










In fine, la Royal Oak se joue de tout cela. Le temps n'a pas d'emprise sur elle. Ce mardi, dans un Palais de Tokyo privatisé pour le gotha horloger européen, ce ne sont pas les invités qui regardaient la Royal Oak, mais l'inverse. 
Depuis ses présentoirs, ses différentes versions, dont certaines rarissimes, toisaient le regard blasé des spectateurs, majestueuse, accessible et pour autant impénétrable. On croit revivre ce célèbre cliché de Coco Chanel, si jeune, si belle, si irrévérencieuse, qui tourne le dos à une place Vendôme qui tente de brider sa créativité à laquelle ses occupants finiront pourtant par succomber.










Les 40 ans de cette pièce créée en 1972 par Gérald Genta, pensée comme la première montre sport de luxe, n'en finit pas d'exciter l'inventivité des horlogers. Giulio Papi, intarissable, reprend 10 fois de suite à 10 groupes différents l'explication de l'équation du temps, avec la même ferveur. Pete Doherty demande s'il doit se livrer à un exercice particulier au cours de la soirée. Patrick Bruel, s'il peut descendre à la soirée. « C'est magnifique », dit Lambert Wilson 
à l'approche de l'établi d'un horloger du Brassus. Un collectionneur détaille avec un enthousiasme incroyable à quel moment le logo « AP » est passé de 6h à son emplacement à 12h, devant un public béat d'admiration. Personne, ou presque, ne remarque ce modèle en nacre des années 80, pourtant rarissime.

Il en va ainsi de la Royal Oak : tout le monde y trouve son intérêt, chaque millésime y apporte sa complication, sa finition, et pourtant elle reste immuable. Rien ne ressemble plus à une Royal Oak qu'une autre Royal Oak, mais il n'y 
en a pas deux identiques.

En 2012, sous l'impulsion d'Octavio Garcia, le directeur artistique de la Manufacture, plusieurs éditions spéciales ont 
vu le jour, ainsi que des modèles tourbillons, squelettes et extra-plats. Cette frénésie des éditions limitées dilue 
quelque peu le cœur de collection, qui se retrouve parfois marginalisé. Ce n'est probablement pas fini : 2013 sera l'année des 20 ans de la Offshore. Le programme des festivités est encore à l'étude, officiellement. Heureusement, Audemars Piguet évite les écueils ou d'autres ont échoué, comme Jaeger-LeCoultre qui a vandalisé sa majestueuse Reverso sur l'autel d'improbables séries télé ou BD pour pré-adolescents. On ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi avec 
une Royal Oak, pas plus que l'on ne pouvait se targuer de puissance au pied du chêne majestueux où Charles II d'Angleterre trouva refuge et dont elle tire son patronyme. Il y a des éléments devant lesquels il faut s'incliner. On 
les appelle 'forces de la nature'.

Luxury Watches - Audemars Piguet Swiss Luxury Watches


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

C'est une montre intemporelle certes mais qui n'est pas dans mes goûts. En plus à la base le mouvement était fabriqué pour JLC pour Audemars et d'ailleurs Audemars n'est pas vraiement une manufacture puisque ses mouvements à tourbillons, à répition minutes ou ses chronographes avec réptiutions minutes sont du Lemania.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

My God that's an ugly watch.


----------

